# My mini herd - New to the forum



## Zergling (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself and them by posting some photos.

I'll start off with Mr. Handsome, my 7 year old bay roan stallion. He's very friendly, smart and well behaved. I'd like to get him started on driving since he is doing so well with his other training. Been working on some tricks, lunging, and getting him used to distractions etc. I've never taught a horse to drive so I am teaching myself and my mini mare at the same time. She is the easiest going of all of them so its a great place to start.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 6, 2018)

Next up is Dakota, who is 6, and her filly, Coral who just turned 2. since they are always together and the best of friends.  Dakota was a rescue that came to me from a neglected home. A woman had purchased her for her child who lost interest and she spent 2 years staked in a backyard on a 20 ft tether. When I got her she was in pretty rough shape and not very nice due to lack on companionship, horse and human. After a lot of work and love, she is in great shape and the friendliest, most affectionate critter you could imagine. I'm in the process of learning to teach her to drive. Just got a harness a few weeks ago and she's a trooper. I've never done this before so its a learning experience for both of us.

Coral was her foal, her dad is Mr. Handsome. She's been mauled to death from birth so loves people and animals. She has an interesting coat which is still changing as she gets older.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 6, 2018)

Last up in the mini herd is Oscar, our 10 year? old jack. He is not quite a mini, not quite a standard. He is also a rescue. My neighbor was hired to haul him to the zoo for lion meat by his former owner. I can't fathom why. He is the kindest, most gentle creature. Super affectionate. I'd like to breed him so left him intact for now. He shows no signs of aggression or interest in breeding my mares so they spend the winter months together. I separate them when the days get longer to prevent an unscheduled pregnancy. I'd like to find a nice jenny for him down the road.

Can't post his pic for some reason but I'll try again.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 6, 2018)

Pretty horses. Coral looks to be a silver black (dapple).

I know that we got some mini donkey jennies and our Miniature stallions would not have anything to do with them. Ended up selling them. Was told the jacks will breed anything and can be more aggressive. Glad your little jack is a sweetheart.

I would introduce yourself to the driving forum. They may be able to help you out with any questions.

Where are you located? My roommate is self taught and loves to teach people to drive.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks Magic. I've been trying to figure out exactly what color Coral is. I've been told grey, dapple grey, and now silver dapple. Her winter coat has a blond look. When it sheds out she gets that silvery grey look. Her dad is is the same way. His winter coat is bay but in summer the roan really comes out.

Yes, my jack is such a sweety. He is about as passive as it gets. I used to keep him and my stallion together but Mr. Handsome HATES him and would always chase him into the woods so no more of that. He has his own pasture where he can watch over everyone except in the short days where he lives with the girls. He's shown no interest to breed with them but I don't want to take any chances. Coral is too young and I don't want Dakota to be a brood mare. She's had a hard enough life as it is.

I'm in NS Canada.

I'll wander over to the driving forum so thanks for that as well.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi and welcome.  I enjoyed the pictures of your herd.  If you ever have questions about driving, come over to the driving forum.  We have a thread called "driving hours" if you want to check it out.  There are a few of us who keep track of our ground driving and driving hours during the year and last year we had awards.  One of the members logs the hours for us and does the math (bless her, She is awesome!)

Is NS Nova Scotia?  My great grandmother was from there.  I have wonderful memories of visits with her family in Canning back in the day.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Cayuse. Pleased to meet you.

Thanks! I did just that. I started a new thread though... and I will look at the driving hours thread.

Yes, NS is Nova Scotia and Canning is not very far from me. About 40 minutes drive. We go up to the look off all the time to get ice cream and enjoy the view of the Valley. Small world!

I only know one person with minis in real life so having a place to come and ask questions and socialize with other mini people is great.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is the whole herd in one shot with their fluffy winter coats. Oscar included. The forum keeps giving me an error saying I can only post 4.88 MB photos and wouldn;t let me post this before but its letting me now. Maybe spam control?

Coral and her dad have the same winter beards. Hilarious.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 6, 2018)

Zergling said:


> Hi Cayuse. Pleased to meet you.
> 
> Thanks! I did just that. I started a new thread though... and I will look at the driving hours thread.
> 
> ...


The Look off  

Brings happy tears to my eyes.  

Awesome place!  And Cape Blomidon, too.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes indeed. I've been all over this province and its the best view. Even beats the Cabot Trail IMO. Hiked the trails many times. We'll take the pup up there this summer for some more hiking too.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 7, 2018)

Here is Oscar the friendly jack having a nap in the pasture on a sunny winter day. Not a care in the world.


----------



## madmax (Jun 7, 2018)

*HI, welcome to the forum1*

*I have a question about your roan stallion, could you tell me his pedigree if you know?   I see what looks like brindle stripes in his coat, I have a brindle mare and there are few of them in minis. Does he have them all the time or seasonal?*


----------



## Zergling (Jun 7, 2018)

Sadly, I have no idea of his pedigree. He had no papers which wasn't a concern at the time. I bought him as a pet, my first horse. I didn't think for one second I would be interested in breeding or showing him. I had no idea he would turn out to be so pretty. I tried to contact the previous owner years later but I was told they had passed so its a dead end.

I think that brindle look is an effect of the roan gene. His winter coat has much less grey/white except for along his back and a small patch here or there. His main and tail are liberally sprinkled with grey/white with a frosted look at the top of the mane and base of his tail. Here is a picture of his winter coat for comparison. It is very thick and fluffy. Makes him look a little overweight, which he isn't.

"Does this fur coat make my butt look big" he says.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Zergling


----------



## Pony.Mom (Sep 27, 2018)

Omg Mr. Handsome is very handsome i love his color.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2018)

He is certainly handsome.  My sister's miniature was a line back dun with brindling.  I don't have a good picture of him, and sadly he is gone now.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm way behind on posts not related to driving. Love your herd! I love the diverse colors. My herd is the same way, no two horses match. I can't pick a favorite color so I just get one of everything. Mr Handsome is just that, very handsome. And how fantastic that you have a donkey. I really wanted a donkey but the guy I wanted didn't work out. Maybe I'll fall in love with another one some day. Anyway.... Welcome to the forums!!!!


----------



## Zergling (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone. 

I hope you get your chance to get another donkey. Interesting critters. So much like horses but so different in some ways. I don't have much experience with donkeys so I really can't tell if mine is typical or a oddball. I hear so many different things about them. We certainly love ours.

We had a bit of a rough patch with him a few weeks back. He came up lame on what looked like two legs, one front and one rear. Was afraid he foundered but it turned out he had a hoof abscess that was hard to find. The relief was instant for him and he's great now.


----------

